# NEED HELP WITH ESYS



## Mikeg86 (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can u pm me also, thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mikeg86 said:


> Can u pm me also, thanks


PM sent.


----------



## todde90 (Nov 28, 2009)

Asking the same as everyone else to resolve the EST Token invalid error.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

todde90 said:


> Asking the same as everyone else to resolve the EST Token invalid error.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## tudorcr (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


hello can you send me a pm too? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tudorcr said:


> hello can you send me a pm too? thanks


PM sent.


----------



## zombiehead19 (2 mo ago)

Same problem, can you please assist.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zombiehead19 said:


> Same problem, can you please assist.


PM sent.


----------



## Hansiekkerr (2 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Same problem here, can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hansiekkerr said:


> @shawnsheridan Same problem here, can you help me?


PM sent.


----------



## Tomcat05 (Dec 16, 2006)

..


----------



## Ping4ety (3 mo ago)

same problem here can you help me @shawnsheridan please


----------



## Fry (2 mo ago)

Hey, I've also got the same problem.
Could someone you PM me too please @shawnsheridan ?
ty


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Fry said:


> Hey, I've also got the same problem.
> Could someone you PM me too please @shawnsheridan ?
> ty





Ping4ety said:


> same problem here can you help me @shawnsheridan please





Tomcat05 said:


> ..


PM sent


----------



## D0mu (1 mo ago)

Same problem, could you help me out too @shawnsheridan ?


----------



## jorgen.gjendemsjo (Dec 22, 2021)

I also have this problem, can you help me @shawnsheridan ?😊


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D0mu said:


> Same problem, could you help me out too @shawnsheridan ?





jorgen.gjendemsjo said:


> I also have this problem, can you help me @shawnsheridan ?😊


PM sent.


----------



## thestimp (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello, Can I also get help with this, thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thestimp said:


> Hello, Can I also get help with this, thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## catalin.p (22 d ago)

I also have this problem, can you help me @shawnsheridan ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

catalin.p said:


> I also have this problem, can you help me @shawnsheridan ?


PM sent.


----------



## akh1112 (21 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

im new to this forum so excuse me if im posting in the wrong place, but could you link me the full psdzdata files? im trying to code AHL TMS on an F10, strugging to find the psdzdata though! appreciate it


----------



## akh1112 (21 d ago)

akh1112 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> im new to this forum so excuse me if im posting in the wrong place, but could you link me the full psdzdata files? im trying to code AHL TMS on an F10, strugging to find the psdzdata though! appreciate it


oh and also would really appreciate the esys link too, whatever i would need to install and get everything up and running, im a bit clueless haha


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akh1112 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> im new to this forum so excuse me if im posting in the wrong place, but could you link me the full psdzdata files? im trying to code AHL TMS on an F10, strugging to find the psdzdata though! appreciate it





akh1112 said:


> oh and also would really appreciate the esys link too, whatever i would need to install and get everything up and running, im a bit clueless haha


PM sent.


----------



## roarf (Jul 18, 2010)

Same issue, EST token is expired. Can anyone help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roarf said:


> Same issue, EST token is expired. Can anyone help?


PM sent.


----------



## Thexteron (17 d ago)

Hi same problem as everyone, can someone help me ?

Especially @shawnsheridan , you're everywhere 

Thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thexteron said:


> Hi same problem as everyone, can someone help me ?
> 
> Especially @shawnsheridan , you're everywhere
> 
> Thanks !


PM sent.


----------



## nuggetsmt07 (1 mo ago)

hi @Adalbert_77 and @shawnsheridan 

I'm having the same issues as others with e-sys. I'm trying to FDL code a G31 head unit to display tyre temperatures and change the software DSP from logic 7 to the B&W DSP, which I understand from background reading is possible through FDL code alone. I have access to any version of e-sys from 3.24.x to 3.35.x and I have been trying to use 3.30.1 with v2.8.1 of tokenmaster pro launcher with the token gen. (also tried 3.24.3 with launcher 2.8.2 Pro with the free token but still doesn't work). I want to stick with e-sys as i have done a lot of research and feel comfortable with the principles and interface. Can you help me get a working installation e-sys installation so I can FDL code please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nuggetsmt07 said:


> hi @Adalbert_77 and @shawnsheridan
> 
> I'm having the same issues as others with e-sys. I'm trying to FDL code a G31 head unit to display tyre temperatures and change the software DSP from logic 7 to the B&W DSP, which I understand from background reading is possible through FDL code alone. I have access to any version of e-sys from 3.24.x to 3.35.x and I have been trying to use 3.30.1 with v2.8.1 of tokenmaster pro launcher with the token gen. (also tried 3.24.3 with launcher 2.8.2 Pro with the free token but still doesn't work). I want to stick with e-sys as i have done a lot of research and feel comfortable with the principles and interface. Can you help me get a working installation e-sys installation so I can FDL code please?


PM sent.


----------



## danielf30fast (12 d ago)

@shawnsheridan can you send me the file as well please !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danielf30fast said:


> @shawnsheridan can you send me the file as well please !


PM sent.


----------



## black_rain (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Shawn ... I am in need of this. Could you kindly help me as well ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

black_rain said:


> Hi Shawn ... I am in need of this. Could you kindly help me as well ? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Godmore (2 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.



Hi Shawn! 

Can you please assist me in getting new EST token? Mine shows as expired.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Godmore said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Can you please assist me in getting new EST token? Mine shows as expired.


PM sent.


----------



## Mateusz1102 (1 d ago)

@shawnsheridan 
Hi Shawn!

Can you please assist me in getting new EST token? Mine shows as expired.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mateusz1102 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Can you please assist me in getting new EST token? Mine shows as expired.


PM sent.


----------

